# Gingersnap baked ham?



## marmalady (Oct 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for a gingersnap topping/crust for a baked ham?  I had one, can't find it anywhere.  Can't remember all the ingredients,but I know there were crushed gingersnaps, mustard and cider.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2004)

Marmalady,

I did a search and found this one.  

 Barbara

Gingersnap-Crusted Ham with Apricot-Mustard Sauce

Ingredients Needed:

Ham:
1 (8-pound) 33% less-sodium smoked, fully cooked ham half.
2 tablespoons apricot preserves
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup gingersnap crumbs (about 9 cookies, finely crushed)

Sauce:
1 1/2 cups apricot preserves
1/2 cup dry Marsala wine
3 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice

1. Preheat oven to 325°

2. To prepare ham, line a broiler pan with foil. Trim fat and rind from ham. Score outside of ham in a diamond pattern. Place ham on prepared pan. Bake at 325° for 1 hour. Remove the ham from oven, and cool slightly. Increase oven temperature to 375°

3. Combine 2 tablespoons preserves and 2 tablespoons mustard, stirring with a whisk. Combine the sugar and crumbs. Brush preserves mixture over ham. Carefully press crumb mixture onto preserves mixture (some crumb mixture will fall onto pan). Bake at 375° for 45 minutes or until a thermometer registers 145°. Place ham on a platter; let stand 15 minutes before slicing. 

4. To prepare sauce, combine 1 1/2 cups preserves and remaining ingredients in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil; cook 5 minutes. Serve sauce with ham. 

Yield: 24 servings (serving size: about 3 1/2 ounces ham and 2 teaspoons sauce).


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2004)

Here is a link for another one, Alton Brown's City Ham:  http://www.recipezaar.com/23438?path=0110A00B6

 Barbara


----------



## marmalady (Oct 17, 2004)

TY, Barbara!  AB's is just too futsy for me (as are most of his recipes - :roll: ) but the first one is pretty close; at least I can use that to monkey with the ingredients I remember.  

The sauce I usually make is a bourbon/maple/raisin sauce, which is most yummy!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2004)

Glad to help, Marmalady!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 17, 2004)

Baked Ham with Ginger Snap Crust

ham (boneless or bone-in, any weight)
Dijon mustard
brown sugar
bourbon (or ginger ale or cider?)
ginger snap cookies

Remove rind from ham then score ham all over. 
Rub scored ham with Dijon mustard. 
Pat brown sugar into the mustard. 
Using spray bottle spray brown sugar layer with bourbon. 
Crush or grind the gingersnap cookies and pat into ham. 
Cover with foil and bake ham as long as needed. 
Uncover for last 15 minutes to create crust.

Good Luck!


----------



## GaArt (Oct 18, 2004)

Just curious.. dont the Germans make a beef... or pork dish out of gingersnaps..???


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like you're right GaArt.  I did a search of "beef" + "gingersnaps" and got 65 results.  Many looked like German recipes.

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 19, 2004)

GaArt said:
			
		

> Just curious.. dont the Germans make a beef... or pork dish out of gingersnaps..???



Think you are probably thinking of Sauerbraten!


----------

